# pe teren



## o.h.

Hello,

How do you translate "pe teren" into English?
Context: "Dimineaţa mă găseşti la birou, iar după ora 12 sunt *pe teren*."

Thanks in advance!


----------



## albastrea101

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fieldwork


----------



## allinnm

on the field


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare...

Poate ca este prea tarziu pentru a raspunde dar...

*on the field*, dupa parerea mea, este traducerea mot à mot si nu se aplica in contextul actual...

mai degraba ar trebui sa spui "*I am out of the office doing fieldwork*"...

Just on opinion...


----------



## allinnm

Depinde de context........ daca spui ca sunt "pe teren" cu sensul ca sunt la munca ..... ai absolută dreptate cu traducerea .....dar daca încerci să traduci .....jocul se practică  pe teren nu aş alege traducerea dată de tine


----------

